# Simon Photos



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thought i'd take some non gory pictures of the handsome man for a change, isnt he gorgeous? 

Please excuse his ugly wound, I tried to cut it out as much as possible but its difficult when its so huge


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

one very brave and gorgeous boy x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He is indeed a very handsome lad  Hope he's recovering nicely from his surgery.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww hes gorgeous


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww bless him hes lovely


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He IS an absolutely gorgeous guy...I have a huge soft spot for that particular 'style' of cat.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

aww what a handsome man


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> He IS an absolutely gorgeous guy...I have a huge soft spot for that particular 'style' of cat.


Grumpy old moggies? :lol:

Thanks for all the replies, he is recovering slowly from his surgery, but hopefully he will be feeling much better in a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

All cats are beautiful but to sort of contradict myself, he is truly, truly most lovely looking.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful, brave boy :thumbup::thumbup: His wound already looks so much better :thumbup: Pleased to hear that his recovery is going well


----------

